# wie komme ich nach Dalaran?



## kajosche (9. September 2010)

hallo leutz.........jetzt war ich durch den Teleport einer Quest in Dalaran und ich Dödel hab vergessen mir dort den Flugpunkt zu sichern. - wie komme ich jetzt wieder dahin? - kann man auch auf dem Landweg nach Dalaran reisen????


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. September 2010)

Direkt unter Dalaran ist so ein Kristall, bei dem kannst du nach oben porten.


----------



## pharazon/anub (9. September 2010)

am einfachsten ist es schnell einen mage zu bitten dich zu porten und dann ruhestein reinsetzen^^


----------



## Philine (9. September 2010)

soviel wie ich weiss ist unter Dalaran im Kristallsangwald ein Teleporter


----------



## Aurelîas (9. September 2010)

Also tehoretisch gesehen kann man auch per landweg nach dalaran reisen ja die frage ist wie kommst du dann da hoch x) Am besten gehst du in deine haupstadt und fragt da einen magier ob er dir gegen en tg en port machen würde =)


----------



## Yogirunner (9. September 2010)

Frag doch noch mal einen netten Magier in einer Hauptstadt, ob er dir ein Port nach Dalaran macht.


----------



## amdosh (9. September 2010)

Wenn du durch den Teleport einer der kirin Tor Magier nur dort hoch gekommen bist und nicht das Quest gemacht hast, um dich selbst hochporten zu können mittels den Kristall von unten her, kannst du nur wieder hoch, wenn dich ein Magier oder Hexer per Port hoch "befördern". 

Eigene Möglichkeiten ist nur der Questport per Kirin Tor und danach der Kristall vom Gebiet unter Dalaran, die Flugroute mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Potpotom (9. September 2010)

Ist jetzt schon ne Weile her... aber man musste doch einen bestimmten Level haben (73?) um unter Dalaran die Portalquest anzunehmen oder? 

EDIT: Oder startete die oben in dem Portalraum?


----------



## Derulu (9. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon ne Weile her... aber man musste doch einen bestimmten Level haben (73?) um unter Dalaran die Portalquest anzunehmen oder?
> 
> EDIT: Oder startete die oben in dem Portalraum?



/right


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (9. September 2010)

fluggmount?


----------



## Derulu (9. September 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> fluggmount?



Beim ersten Mal, mit dem ersten Char, schwierig...den Kaltwetterflug lernt man nur in Dalaran

Edit: außer bei ausgesuchten Reitlehrern

Edit 2: dann ist da immer noch das Problem mit den 1000g und Lvl 77 beim ersten Char, hab mir sagen lassen, die haben nicht alle, auch wenn ich nicht weiß warum


----------



## Schanni (9. September 2010)

Mann mag mir verzeihen aber ich hab gerade kein wow hier aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern das der Kaltwetterflug auch in der Valianzfeste erworben werden kann oder'?


----------



## TheStormrider (9. September 2010)

Schanni schrieb:


> Mann mag mir verzeihen aber ich hab gerade kein wow hier aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern das der Kaltwetterflug auch in der Valianzfeste erworben werden kann oder'?


Ich bild mir auch ein Kaltwetterfluglehrer außerhalb von Dalaran gesehen zu haben. In der Mitte von Sholazarbecken bei dem Teich!


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (9. September 2010)

ich konnt ab 68 lernen


----------



## dhorwyn (9. September 2010)

Bei der Allianz (bei der Horde kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern) gibt es auch einen NPC der einen nach Abschluss einer Questreihe in den Grizzlyhügeln hinportet. und zwar in diesem ersten Lager da, mit der Hütte und Flugpunkt, dessen Name mir auch entfallen ist (spiel erst wieder n paar Tage nach nem jahr pause^^), das Lager westlich jedenfalls, eigentlich das erste in das man normalerweise kommt. Kaltwetterflug ist ab Level 77 lernbar, egal wo, man kanns nicht früher kaufen.


----------



## Lysozyma (9. September 2010)

Der erste Char kann den Kaltwetterflug erst mit lvl 77 erlernen, jeder spätere Twink bekommt den Kaltwetterflug dann über den accountgebundenen Folianten schon für die früheren lvl in WotLk.
Der TE gehört wohl zu den Leuten, die nicht 49 Twinks auf 8 verschiedenen Servern auf lvl 80 haben.


----------



## dhorwyn (9. September 2010)

Wo gibts denn diesen Foliant? Den gabs als ich in die Pause gegangen bin noch nicht, ist aber für meine 70+Twinkarmee mehr als interessant^^


----------



## amdosh (9. September 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn diesen Foliant? Den gabs als ich in die Pause gegangen bin noch nicht, ist aber für meine 70+Twinkarmee mehr als interessant^^


Den gibt es !nur! in Dalaran beim Reitlehrer am Flugpunkt zu kaufen, nur sichtbar mit Lvl 80. 

Foliant des Kaltwetterfluges
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49177


----------



## dhorwyn (9. September 2010)

Besten Dank.


----------



## Osric (9. September 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> ich konnt ab 68 lernen



Aber nur, weil du schon nen anderen 80er hast.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2010)

amdosh schrieb:


> Den gibt es !nur! in Dalaran beim Reitlehrer am Flugpunkt zu kaufen, nur sichtbar mit Lvl 80.
> 
> Foliant des Kaltwetterfluges
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49177



Um das zusammenzufassen.

Kaltwetterfliegen kann man in Dalaran am Flugpunkt und im Sholazarbecken beim Landeplatz am See beim "Pilot Vic" lernen. Und zwar ab Level 77.


Den Accountgebundenen Folianten bekommt man erst ab Level 80 und nur beim Flupunkt in Dalaran.


----------



## Morfelpotz (9. September 2010)

Und in K3 (Sturmgipfel - Gnomstützpunkt) beim Flugmeister ist auch ein NPC, der den Kaltwetterflug verscherbelt.
Da hab ich ihn auf jeden fall gelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (9. September 2010)

Wenn du auf Destromat bei der Horde bist schreib einfach "Zaubertroll" an, ich porte dich dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (9. September 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> Also tehoretisch gesehen kann man auch per landweg nach dalaran reisen ja die frage ist wie kommst du dann da hoch x) Am besten gehst du in deine haupstadt und fragt da einen magier ob er dir gegen en tg en port machen würde =)



Man kann das Portal erst ab Stufe 74 nutzen, sprich, man kommt so nicht hoch.(Es sei denn man hat Kaltwetterflug)


----------

